# Potpourri Bowl out of Pallet Wood



## PaulDoug (Jan 23, 2011)

My new Niece-in-law works for a New Holland tractor outfit.  They get  lots of equipment in on huge pallets.  She asked it I would like the  wood for fire wood.  Of coarse, so they brought me some.  Some is oak  and some is this "Idon'tknowwhat" wood.  I couldn't resist.  I cut a  chunk off of the piece the bowl is sitting on and turned it.  It is  pretty plain wood but not bad.  I finished it with Wadco dark walnut and  spray lacquer.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice!! I love the Humming bird on the top.
John


----------



## arioux (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work.  If it had a bad smell when you turned it, this look a lot like jatoba to me.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey That is cool! I too, have made handles for my tools  from palletwood and they look identical.  I wonder where that wood is from? and if arioux is right about the name?


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice looking bowl.


----------



## moyehow (Jan 24, 2011)

Pallets are made everywhere.  I have gotten mahogany and purple heart from pallets.  I found one pallet made with with almost all purple heart 2x4s.  I have a buddy who owns a new holland tractor dealership.  I am going to stop by and look at his pallets.  Thanks for the info and pics.  Great find and save.  Love the turning.


----------

